# Saucer Coop



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Of course, it's only a matter of time before they take over the planet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is so cute.

I have so many questions about functionality.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That is so cute.
> 
> I have so many questions about functionality.


Yes, like how do you clean it? It looks like it was made from a used trampoline frame. More serious questions come to mind, like: How well does it fly? Does it have space lasers? Because, well, chickens with access to lasers would be a bad thing, just saying.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We might be in trouble. I think there's two of them. Notice ones ramp is gray, the other natural. One has what looks like large viewing windows on the low side, the other doesn't.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> We might be in trouble. I think there's two of them. Notice ones ramp is gray, the other natural. One has what looks like large viewing windows on the low side, the other doesn't.


Wow, you are right! It's obviously a conspiracy, there are multiple hidden alien chicken spacecraft among us. I think they might have space lasers too, I read it on the interweb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, we have to remain calm. Keep a large stock of chicken treats on hand. We should come out the other side just fine. I hope.


----------



## Sardonyx#1 (9 mo ago)

I knew one of my chickens was really different!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you've already got a foreign visitor in you flock?


----------

